# Welche Fische für meinen Teich?



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo ich habe schon sehr lange(Jahrzehnte haben aber schon öfter komplett Wasserwechsel gemacht) einen sehr großen 35-40 Tausend Liter Teich mit Springbrunnen. Sehr viele Pflanzen und Seerosen. Jetzt suche ich einfach mal neue Fische, ich habe schon 7 Goldfische, 5 __ Graskarpfen (8-9 cm) und zwei Teichmuscheln. Ich suche so Fische die bis zu 1-1,20 m groß werden oder auch nur 40 cm oder so nur nicht so Moderlischen die nur 10 cm werden. Ich freue mich auf eine nette Unterhaltung!


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo

Vorallem brauchst du Fische die Milch Vertragen , so wie ich das gelesen hab .
Wenn du jetzt schon Probleme mit deinem Wasser hast , würd ich vielleicht erst mal über deine Filterung nachdenke bevor du an noch mehr Fische denkst ....


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

So schlimm ist das nicht das geht ja wieder weg


----------



## Tanny (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo __ Graskarpfen, 

ich kenne mich mit Fischen zwar nicht so aus, aber wenn die Fotos nicht ganz doll 
täuschen, dann würde ich mal meinen, dass dieser Teich nicht geeignet ist, einen 1,20 Meter großen 
Fisch tiergerecht zu beherbergen. 

Irgendwie hatte ich, als ich das las, das Glas mit dem __ Goldfisch vor meinem inneren Auge 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Also der Teich Scheint wohl sehr klein rüber zu kommen er hat 35 bis 40 Tausend Liter und hat Stellen an der er 1,90m tief ist.


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> werden sich der Umgebung außerdem anpassen und das habe ich mir von einem Experten sagen lassen


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

was sollen denn diese Smileys


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

Kein Fisch passt sich der Umgebung an. 
Du bleibst ja auch nicht kleiner, nur weil du nie aus der Speisekammer raus darfst. Einzig kann es sein das du krank wirst und dann nicht so schnell wächst. Dann stirbst du nach 5-10 Jahren schleichender Krankheit und wirst keine normalen 40-90 Jahre. 

Dann heißt es....bei mir sind die Fische nie größer geworden.


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo __ Graskarpfen, 
ich kenne Deinen sogenannten Experten nicht, der so einen Schei-- redet , aber ich denke doch mal, daß Du mit Deinen 22 Jahren ?????? ( ich glaube, das gibt Dein Alter an, oder )
schon selber wissen müßtest, daß das nicht hinhaut. 
Leider sind solche Ammenmärchen immer noch aktuell, nur um eine miserable Tierhaltung zu entschuldigen. 


graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Ich suche so Fische die bis zu 1-1,20 m groß werden oder auch nur 40 cm


Vor allen Dingen solltest Du Dir erst einmal selbst im Klaren sein, was Du möchtest. 
Die Fische, die Du jetzt drin hast, vermehren sich ja auch noch, und sie fressen nicht nur, denn das was vorne reingeht, kommt ja hinten auch wieder raus !
Das nennt man dann hinterher Gülle 
Da ist doch eine Überbevölkerung schon vorprogrammiert. 
Du hast doch schon Graskarpfen drin, laß die doch erst einmal wachsen, und sieh Dir nebenbei mal den Beitrag
über Graskarpfen an . 
http://gewässerwart.de/folgen-von-graskarpfen-besatz/


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Apr. 2016)

Warum so ein schönes und großes Gewässer mit Fischen vollstopfen? Das muss doch nicht sein. Gönn denen, die schon da sind doch einfach ihren Lebensraum und sieh zu, dass die sich nicht zu stark vermehren.


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Also der Teich Scheint wohl sehr klein rüber zu kommen er hat 35 bis 40 Tausend Liter und hat Stellen an der er 1,90m tief ist.



sicherlich ist das Wasservolumen sehr wichtig für die Qualität des Wassers - je mehr Fische - desto mehr Sauerstoffverbrauch und desto mehr Ausscheidungen erfordert umso mehr Wasservolumen und entsprechende Filtertechnik. 

ABER: ein Fisch will auch mal geradeaus schwimmen. 
Und wenn ich einen 1,20 Meter langen Fisch im Becken haben will, dann geht es nicht nur darum, dass der Fisch 
etnsprechende Tiefe braucht 
(Du schreibst "stellenweise" - wie lang sind die 1,90 Meter tiefen Stellen? - 4 - 5 Meter lang?), 
sondern er muss auch entsprechende Abmessungen haben. 

Ich würde mal sagen, ich würde keinem 1,20 Meter Fisch ein Gewässer zumuten, was nicht mindestens 10-15  Meter lang 
und mindestens 5 - 10 Meter breit ist UND, wo die Tiefwasserzone nicht mindestens 5 x 5 Meter misst. 

....wobei, eigentlich würde ich solche Fische überhaupt nicht in einem Teich halten. 
Es hat schon einen Grund,warum solche Fische in der Natur nicht in "Pflützen" vorkommen, sondern in Seen, Meeren oder 
Flüssen......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2016)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> und sieh zu, dass die sich nicht zu stark vermehren


Sollte bei den schlechten Temperatur - Bedingungen bei uns mit den Gras / Amur - Karpfen das geringste Problem sein.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo __ Graskarpfen,
für einen "Gartenteich" sind halt nicht zu viele Fischarten geeignet. Die Cyprinoiden ertragen vergleichsweise viel, kein Wunder, dass man diese immer wieder findet (ich hab' einfache Rotfedern, da hat man auch seine Freude dran).


Tanny schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, ich würde keinem 1,20 Meter Fisch ein Gewässer zumuten, was nicht mindestens 10-15 Meter lang
> und mindestens 5 - 10 Meter breit ist UND, wo die Tiefwasserzone nicht mindestens 5 x 5 Meter misst.


Das könnte sich für artgerecht als immer noch zu klein erweisen - am Ende ist man bei Dimensionen, wo man - wie in der freien Natur - bestimmte Fischarten gar nicht erst zu Gesicht bekommt.
Außer den Karpfenartigen kannst Du es sicher noch mit anderen Fischen versuchen (verkauft werden sie ja). Ohne klares Wasser bekommt man die meisten nicht zu sehen, da nicht alle von der Oberfläche Nahrung aufnehmen. Hier im Forum findest Du einiges über __ Waller/Welse, sogar Forellen und __ Hecht/__ Zander. Ich hatte allerdings keinen Beitrag gefunden, wo jemand lange damit Freude hatte (vielleicht sind diese Leute weniger mitteilsam).


----------



## Haggard (23. Apr. 2016)

Wenn Du noch schöne Fische suchst, versuch es mal mit Regenbogenelritzen oder Orangekehl Springbarsch. Heimische Arten wie (Gold)__ Rotfeder, (Gold)__ Bitterling oder  Stichling sind auch toll. Bitterlinge würden sich auch eventuell vermehren, wenn Du Teichmuscheln drin hast.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2016)

Er hat 35000 Liter......klar sind da auch __ Kleinfische möglich. 
Persönlich glaube ich er sollte erst mal nix ändern an den Fischen. 5 Grasskarpfen und 7 Goldfische ist bei dem Teich kein Überbesatz. 

Vielleicht noch einen Schwarm Goldelrizen....die machen mir derzeit viel Freude. 

Ich mag auch Katzenwelse, hatten früher einen im Gartenteich, welcher sehr Zahm war. Derzeit habe ich aber Kleinstfische welche ich behalten möchte.

Sonst hätte ich kein Problem da auch noch 5 kleine Koi da zu zu setzen. Dann in 3-4 Jahren mal schauen wie sich die Tiere entwickelt haben und dann zum Beispiel die __ Goldfisch raus. Heute ist es aber noch so OK.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch in den nächsten Jahren noch einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter mit einem vorgeschalteten Grobabscheider.
Oder, oder, ....

Für einen 1,2 m Fisch ist der Teich aber ohne weitere Wasseraufbereitung/Filterung nach meiner Meinung zu klein.


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Also der Teich Scheint wohl sehr klein rüber zu kommen er hat 35 bis 40 Tausend Liter und hat Stellen an der er 1,90m tief ist.



Woher weist Du das??
Hast du den ausgelitert?
und wenn ja wann?
Viele verschätzen sich mit der Literzahl ihres Teiches.
Angenommen du hättest den vor "Jahrzenten" mit 35m³ gemessen (laut Wasseruhr) dan würde ich wetten das der heute mit deinen Pflanzen Seerosen Blättereintrag und Schlamm vielleicht noch20-2max. 25³ hat.
Du glaubst nicht was Seerosen für Wurzen haben können !!!
Zu deinem Fischbesatz will ich hier nichts schreiben denn:
Zu einem Fischbesatz den du anstrebst gehört eine ordentliche Filterung und davon habe ich hier nichts gelesen.
Auserdem brauchen Fische um 100cm PLATZ um sich zu bewegen.
Bedenke bitte dein Vorhaben zum Wohl der Fische !!


----------

